# TTRS spoiler fitted



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Cant see them mate :-(


----------



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

updated


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks very good, is that the one with the base plate?


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Much better


----------



## J22kog (May 20, 2014)

Very tidy mate. Genuine it ebay replica?


----------



## l15nex (Nov 29, 2011)

Very nice that mate.
I am looking to get one of these for my RS, interested to see where you got this from, and how much it cost you to get the auto one disabled by Audi?


----------



## Dreago (Apr 3, 2014)

l15nex said:


> Very nice that mate.
> I am looking to get one of these for my RS, interested to see where you got this from, and how much it cost you to get the auto one disabled by Audi?


Ditto.


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Looks nice with the spoiler mate, I am sure I spotted this car on Friday near the central Mosque??


----------



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

jimojameso said:


> Much better


Makes it look much more aggressive!



gogs said:


> Looks very good, is that the one with the bade plate?


It was yeah! Careful as there's loads on ebay selling without a base plate.. Was happy with the quality of mine, £200!



J22kog said:


> Very tidy mate. Genuine it ebay replica?


Yeah  heres the link! http://www.ebay.com/itm/261507459595



l15nex said:


> Very nice that mate.
> I am looking to get one of these for my RS, interested to see where you got this from, and how much it cost you to get the auto one disabled by Audi?


Got it off the link above, I have a VCDS cable so was easy to disable but Audi will charge £65 so I recommend finding someone with a cable! Used this to help me disable it



> hamiltonia wrote:
> This is the dump from my car - section 9 is where the spoiler lives:
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...





billyali86 said:


> Looks nice with the spoiler mate, I am sure I spotted this car on Friday near the central Mosque??


Yeah that would have been me


----------



## Dreago (Apr 3, 2014)

Have you any pics from a distance and side on?


----------



## l15nex (Nov 29, 2011)

Aoon, how did you get on with the delivery of this from
China? 
Did it take long, and did you have to pay Import duties, taxes and charges?

Thanks mate.


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

what reg plate lights you got there mate ?


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

Aoon_m, what was the fit and finish like? Much prep work before paint? 
Are you happy with the quality, fittings etc?


----------



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

Dreago said:


> Have you any pics from a distance and side on?


Would take some if it stopped raining :roll:



l15nex said:


> Aoon, how did you get on with the delivery of this from
> China?
> Did it take long, and did you have to pay Import duties, taxes and charges?
> 
> Thanks mate.


Ordered on Sunday and it arrived on Friday! It got delivered the day it landed in the UK, tracking updates throughout. No Import fees luckily.



Candyturbo said:


> what reg plate lights you got there mate ?


Only the best! Racing Dash LED number plate lights, I had them on my A1 and luckily the same fitting on my TT so transferred them over, bought off eBay for £25 and they came with resistors/connectors. Really good bit of kit, it'll be a year in January and they're still running just like I got them, they offer a one year warranty with them that you register online. Just had a look on eBay can't seem to find them, but the company is Racing Dash and they were sold as R Dash led plate lights



Sophus said:


> Aoon_m, what was the fit and finish like? Much prep work before paint?
> 
> Are you happy with the quality, fittings etc?


The quality was very good. Required very little prep before paint, just a rub down and one chip that was maybe cause by me and that was me good to go, the fitting is great, looks very good and not cheap. Not seen an OEM RS one up close so can't comment on the difference. Had to get a silicone based seal to seal the base plate to the bodywork to prevent leaks, not sure how I'll get the spoiler off now if I ever need to! Just an afterthought


----------



## Dreago (Apr 3, 2014)

Aoon_M said:


> Dreago said:
> 
> 
> > Have you any pics from a distance and side on?
> ...


Great find. I believe Santa will be bringing me one. 
If you have any other pics that would be great. Did you have to seal it, as the original wasn't sealed? Im assume it drains some how.

G


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

Any pictures of this yet? As I'm weighing up getting one? Would like to see the base when it's sealed to. Cheers J


----------



## Ade TTS (Apr 19, 2014)

Really looking forward to getting mine fitted soon.. Have a couple of questions that I hope you can answer...

Looking at the picture of yours and checking against this picture

http://fabernational.com/v/wingsale2.jpeg

Is it possible to just swap out the old spoiler for this new base plate with out removing all the electrical gubbins that makes the pop up spoiler? I am thinking that if it is possible then the need for silicon sealer might not be needed. And it willbe easier to swap it back to the standard spoiler when I decide to sell the car on....


----------



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

Ade TTS said:


> Really looking forward to getting mine fitted soon.. Have a couple of questions that I hope you can answer...
> 
> Looking at the picture of yours and checking against this picture
> 
> ...


That wouldn't work, the base plate already has the bolts on it to bolt straight onto the aluminium bodywork, can't be altered.

There's really not much to the fitting, from start to finish;

Remove plastic trim covering spoiler under boot, 2 screws and it pops off

11 nuts holding pop up spoiler up, there's no glue between the two just a very tight factory fit
Remove the two water drain plugs

Put spoiler in the down position and pull it straight up, it'll come off with all things motor attached to it

Clean the edge of the bodywork where the holes are with IPA and put down a line of silicone, I used translucent multipurpose stuff, remember to sand off the paint on the base plate where the seal is going to go for the best seal, you really don't want a leak, the first time round I thought I would get away with a few layers of double sided sticky tape.. Lasted an hour, don't make the same mistake as me. Use silicone, if it ever needs to be removed it can done with some fishing wire


----------



## Parkster (Oct 7, 2014)

I have purchased a used top blade (original TT boot spoiler) and am planning to bolt the RS spoiler to it and take that assembly and replace my existing retractable blade, basically leaving the electrics and working as if I'd just bolted the after market spoiler to my car. With that in mind I shouldn't need to use silicon if I'm right (?) just need to get the extend retract function deactivated.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

There is a fitting kit for the RS spoiler, if the copy spoiler is a direct copy it should have the channels for the fitting kit to seal the unit.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Parkster said:


> I have purchased a used top blade (original TT boot spoiler) and am planning to bolt the RS spoiler to it and take that assembly and replace my existing retractable blade, basically leaving the electrics and working as if I'd just bolted the after market spoiler to my car. With that in mind I shouldn't need to use silicon if I'm right (?) just need to get the extend retract function deactivated.


This is fine if your using the standard pop up unit, just ensure you silicone around the base of the legs where they go through the spoiler


----------



## Ade TTS (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks Aoon_m and Gogs..

Great information.. Getting excited now as had almost written off getting this spoiler fitted.. But thanks to aoon_m it's become possible.


----------



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

gogs said:


> There is a fitting kit for the RS spoiler, if the copy spoiler is a direct copy it should have the channels for the fitting kit to seal the unit.


The copy base plate does have the channel for the seal, I can confirm.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ive bought a carbon one with the base plate so i may buy the fitting kit


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

Gogs I was looking at them. What's the fitting kit?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

No idea yet, still awaiting delivery


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

Does it come with the order of the spoiler?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

The fitting kit is the items listed in the diagrams posted earlier, the spoiler does not come with the kit, its an audi order part and as usual not cheap fir what it is !
I may end up not fitting it so if you can hold off a few weeks


----------



## Ade TTS (Apr 19, 2014)

edited.. quoted the wrong post



gogs said:


> There is a fitting kit for the RS spoiler, if the copy spoiler is a direct copy it should have the channels for the fitting kit to seal the unit.


Can you post a picture of the bottom sheet. i am mainly interested to know the part numbers for no 19 and 20 as illustrated in the picture.. thanks in advance gogs


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Apologies i thought id included it, added to the post now, costs for parts are below

19: 8J0 898 940 @ £49.75
20: 8J0 898 941 @ £55.51
21: AMV 195KD101 @ £6.12


----------



## Ade TTS (Apr 19, 2014)

gogs said:


> Apologies i thought id included it, added to the post now, costs for parts are below
> 
> 19: 8J0 898 940 @ £49.75
> 20: 8J0 898 941 @ £55.51
> 21: AMV 195KD101 @ £6.12


Thanks mate


----------



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

Some more snaps


----------



## Ade TTS (Apr 19, 2014)

What colour did you use for the spoiler supports? Looking at the parts list gogs posted it should be AP6 aluminium and i am guessing with a matt clear coat


----------



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

Ade TTS said:


> What colour did you use for the spoiler supports? Looking at the parts list gogs posted it should be AP6 aluminium and i am guessing with a matt clear coat


Used LY7M with a matte laquer, stands out very nicely!


----------



## LastMinuteChanges (Dec 20, 2014)

Silly question guys, but I wonder, would a Stealer or Audi specialist offer to fit (and specifically the Stealer), paint the spoiler to match your car?

I'd really like to get the TTRS spoiler on my TTS, but concerned about damaging the car.

Cheers


----------



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

LastMinuteChanges said:


> Silly question guys, but I wonder, would a Stealer or Audi specialist offer to fit (and specifically the Stealer), paint the spoiler to match your car?
> 
> I'd really like to get the TTRS spoiler on my TTS, but concerned about damaging the car.
> 
> Cheers


From the prices me and a few others have been quoted, you'd be looking at abut £1200-£1500 dealer...


----------



## LastMinuteChanges (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow, now I truly understand the meaning of stealer! Thanks for letting me know, shall phone up an Indy tomorrow.

For anyone wishing to purchase a TTRS Spoiler with the correct fitment, I have ordered one of these with the carbon top:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carbon-Fiber- ... 3a9e6584ed


----------



## J22kog (May 20, 2014)

> hamiltonia wrote:
> This is the dump from my car - section 9 is where the spoiler lives:
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...





billyali86 said:


> Looks nice with the spoiler mate, I am sure I spotted this car on Friday near the central Mosque??


Yeah that would have been me [/quote]struggling to do this mate won't come up or has off codes.... Also you know how to delete seat removal warnings for belts and airbags as got bucket seats now...


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

Anyone fitted this using the OEM fitting kit? Did it all work with the FRP ebay spoiler? I notice the the bolt heads are concealed under some covers on OEM installation, did these covers work with the ebay spoiler?
Keen to learn what else you found, as I plan to buy one and get the fit and finish as close to OEM as possible.


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

I got the same spoiler on eBay. Have to say that quality is disappointing. The grey primer flaked off and fittings are far from the oem standard and design. The bolt holes are also of low quality and the threaded inserts that I believe I can see at the bottom of the holes are set too deep for the oem bolts to catch. The material is so soft around the bolt holes due to lack of epoxy that fixing the bolt is comparable to trying to fix a bolt in a bundle of clothing.

However, the paint shop stripped it down completely and started over and the finished result, although not perfect is acceptable but the extra work had a cost impact. It also comes with the base plate which is the reason I bought it.

I got the Audi oem fitting kits. Very expensive for just some double sided tape, a rubber seal, 2 plastic bolt hole covers and a few special sunken bolts.

I will try to get the different parts together this evening and hope the fit will be ok. I plan using CA and then epoxy to secure the bolts and either some silicone or Tec7 at strategic places between the parts to make sure it all hangs together.

Hopefully the end result will be nice. I just wanted to say that there might be more costs and work in getting there than I hoped for, as a word of warning to anyone else planning to go down this road.


----------



## leonneab100 (Nov 7, 2014)

I've just purchased one of these TTRS spoilers with plate this morning.

Just read sophus post and now slightly worried

Oh we'll, too late now


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

I am able to get a genuine RS top spoiler part for $100 used. It doesn't include anything else. Is it possible to buy the support and base plate separately?

I'm thinking I could buy an ebay kit w/o the baseplate and just mount the genuine top with the replica support to the electric spoiler (deactivated).

Is it even worth getting the genuine top piece if I'm getting the rep kit?


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

I can only speak for myself, but as said, the fit and finish on the Chinese parts were rubbish. If you get one, prepare for quite a bit of prep work to get it to look decent. You should also be aware that the Chinese one has 5 bolt holes for fitting the top part as opposed to the original that has only three. That means you will have two holes to fill to get the middle part looking ok with an OEM top part. Also, on mine, all those holes were sunk at different levels and angles. Just a sloppy hand job. Had to redo them with a 20mm drill bit. Instead of the Audi special bolts that you can not buy separately you may use some decorated fender screws with shims. 6mm if I remember correctly. Have a look at eBay.

The Chinese kit comes with some cheap standard screws with far too small shims for the pre drilled sunken holes. So in any event, get some nicely decorated fender screws even if you go for the complete Chinese kit. Also, the covers to cover up the screws at each end is not part of the Chinese kit you have to buy the OEM fitting kit to get them. Fit was so bad with the Chinese spoiler that even with original fitting kit and a lot of sanding and filing, I could not get the original covers to fit nicely.

As I said in another post, I would rather have gone for the oem Audi Sports spoiler. Not big cost difference when you add it all up and almost guaranteed good quality and fit.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Any pics of your car Sophus? Dont think i have seen one and you have a couple of nice mods!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

No pictures at hand, but will try to snap some soon. Spoiler is not yet fitted by the way. All ready to go, but need to find some time.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

I didn't get the TTRS spoiler part today, the dude wanted way too much for it and it was damaged.

The RS spoiler is so expensive and I like it more, but the accessory one is so much cheaper, not sure I'm a fan of the middle support.


















*THE STRUGGLE IS REAL*


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

The accessory spoiler would be prettier if the base panel was colour coded to the car.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

temporarychicken said:


> The accessory spoiler would be prettier if the base panel was colour coded to the car.


I agree, don't like the look of the silver panel or uprights...appears odd to me.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Yeah I don't care for the entire silver base plate. Maybe just the supports. I like the touch of silver/aluminum that the RS spoiler provides.


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

Aoon_M said:


> Some more snaps


Where exactly did you put the bead of silicone, there isn't all that much room next to the rubber seal (I know you don't have the rubber seal fitted), I just used silicone on mine today (to stop a small leak that was getting past the rubber seal even though the seal looked fine) and really had nowhere else to put it other than here:

_Just inside the rubber seal and all the way around_









It was quite tricky lowering the spoiler assembly into place without disturbing the sealant so I'll only know if its worked tomorrow morning after I've leak tested it, if it leaks I need to try a different method.


----------

